# Frank DH --- High End - Downhill Bike!!!!



## MatthiasM. (6. September 2002)

Sehr gutes Downhill Bike mit allem was man zum harten einsatz beim Downhill fahren braucht! 

Hersteller: Frank Bikes (Deutschland) 
Auf Rahmen und Teile Garantie und kassenzettel. 


Kaufdatum: 21.08.2002 


2x gefahren (testfahrten auf der straße und bisschen gelände) d.h. das bike ist eigendlich neu. 


Warum ich es verkaufe: das bike ist rein nur für den Downhill einsatz gebaut. Ich selber fahre kein Downhill. Auch aus geldgründen... 


Die Daten: 

- Gewicht: ca. 20.5 kg 

- Rahmen: Aluminium 7005 T6 , 48 cm (Gut für Fahrer zwischen 170 - 180 cm) gebaut in Deutschland! 

- Farbe: weiß (keine aufkleber) 

- Gabel: DNM USD 180 (180mm UpsideDown Downhill) 

- Dämpfer: DNM ST-8RC (190mm 48mm Hub) 

- Felgen: AlexRims DX32 (Downhill) 

- Reifen: Kenda 26x2.6 Kolosal Downhill 

- Bremsen: Hayes Scheibenbremsen (203mm vorn 160mm hinten) 

- Lenker: dabomb 

- Vorbau: dabomb (Alu Karbonverstärkt 4x front verschraubung) 

- Steuersatz: Ritchey 

- Schaltung: Shimano XT 9x 

- Umwerfer: Shimano LX 3x 

- Kurbel: Truvativ Husselfelt (ISIS) 

- Pedale: dabomb 

- Sattelstütze: dabomb 

- Sattel: SelleItalia Karve 

Bei E-BAY unter: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1857084855 

Weitere infos einfach ne mail schreiben [email protected]


----------



## crossie (6. September 2002)

oh mann.... is das dein ernst? das teil ist baugleich mit dem "vertical" DHiller, ich bin den mal gefahrn, mit den HAARGENAU gleichen komponenten (fährt sich sch****). also erzähl mir bitte nix von "hersteller: frank bikes deutschland"...

und 2,500 sind wohl etwas übertrieben, findest du nicht?

nichts für ungut,
croissant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (6. September 2002)

@ croissant

Wie war das doch gleich? Aus jedem haltenden Zug steigt einer Dummer. Und bei ebay.de halten viele Züge.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2002)

rein für downhilleinsatz .... und 3 kettenblätter


----------



## MatthiasM. (6. September 2002)

..... und warum verkauf ich´s wohl ? ....


----------



## raffnes (6. September 2002)

Das ist die geilste antwort die jemand hätte geben können   




(find ich mega geil!)


----------



## 96dennis96 (7. September 2002)

... und äußerst verkaufsfördernd...


----------



## MatthiasM. (7. September 2002)

ja das ist doch klar das wenn jemand das hier liest, alles wird schlecht gemacht... das der dann das bike nicht will muß aber nicht sein, es wird sooooo viel scheiß in den Foren geschrieben.
vor allem werden eigene Empfindungen sehr veralgemeinert

Aber Herstellung ist wirklich in Deutschland. Das bike gibs öfters von verschiedenen herstellern. Es wurde nicht in Deutschland entwickelt sonder geschweißt und das heißt was !

Sonst ist das bike ne geile sache... ich fahr halt keinen downhill, ist für downhill und für nichts anderes !  Aber alle die nur Downhill fahren haben ja eh n zweit fahrrad. Sonst für Downhill ist´s n geiles bike... haben mir schon mehrere bestätigt. die das gleiche haben.

also mal mit eigener meinung nicht soviel rumposten wenn ich was verkaufen will. 

PS: für alle die interesse haben. macht euch doch eine eigene meinung und kommt zu testfahren vorbei ! ... e-mail bei ebay


----------



## MatthiasM. (7. September 2002)

noch was: das bike kostet neu und das ist es auch 3400 Euro !


----------

